

Why Extending Through Subclassing (a framework’s classes) is a Bad Idea - ericflo
http://be.groovie.org/post/1347858988/why-extending-through-subclassing-a-frameworks

======
ericflo
He makes a good point, although I'm not necessarily sure I agree that it's a
bad idea on the whole. My takeaway from this is that choosing the proper
interface before freezing the API is absolutely essential, because changing it
later is hard.

